# Biocube 14 Freshwater



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I think if you're doing direct injection, and having the co2 go directly into the tank or where the water is pumped back into the tank you'll be cool.

Amano's giant tank uses a sump and he claims the water falling from the overflow helps to oxygenate the water, which is good for the bacteria in the filters as well as providing oxygen for plants and fish at night as they respirate.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Trying hard to remember the back of a biocube. If you can find a way to add on and raise the intake of the rear pump, that would leave the water line higher in the overflow box. Not positive that's possible on a biocube. Or maybe you could tack a sponge to the inside wall of the overflow so the entering water trickles down through the sponge. or as IWANNA was saying, you might be ok if you're injecting pressurized CO2, depends on the actual amount of gas off and the fish.

>> http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1643 make sure the pins are right


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

plants done use oxygen, they breathe in carbon dioxide and expel oxygen except at night when things are reversed.


----------

